# List all php55 modules installed



## ccc (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi

How to list all php55 modules installed on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2015)

Keep in mind that FreeBSD 10.0 is now end-of-life and should not be used any more. Please upgrade to 10.1 or 10.2.

This will probably tell you what you want to know: `pkg version -v | grep php`


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 1, 2015)

Other tip:

Run `pkg info -x php`

See `man pkg-info` for more details.


----------



## ccc (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------

